# Fleece coverings for cage platforms?



## DVirginiana (Jan 6, 2016)

I've seen a lot of images on here of fleece (or some other fabric) coverings for cage platforms and walkways... Is there a pattern for those? I'm a wizard with non-toxic hot glue (it's safe for mice to chew up so I'm assuming it'd be safe for rats as well) but I'm not sure how to make them so that they wouldn't slip around but would also be removable if they got too messed up.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I know that for ramps people use long socks to cover them, and that fleece for platforms are usually held down by binder clips.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

If u google your cage type & fleece liner patterns u may find some. They are usually sewn together. I am not sure how u would use glue for it very well.

I use fleece but I don't make anything fancy. I just cut out fleece to size and lay it down. I sometimes use binder clips to hold it down. I pull the fleece just a bit through the bars & hook the clip on the outside of the cage. But I also am a big fan of layering. Rats are often nesters and do like to push it around or perhaps even chew it. But i find if I put little rat size blanket squares & strips of fleece over the bottom layer it usually prevents them from messing it up. Also making sure they have dark places to sleep helps them not want to get under the fleece as much


----------



## Akkia (Oct 26, 2015)

If you google "critter nation no sew covers" it will give you a tut. On how to make fleece covers by just safety pinning the corners underneath. As far as the ramp covers go, I bought a mini handheld sewing machine to make quick sew ramp covers. For material, I just use those cute little $2.99 fleece blankets at walmart. I am fully stocked up on them at the moment lol


----------



## DVirginiana (Jan 6, 2016)

Alright, thanks for the info! I'm going to be getting a friend for Charlie in the next couple of days, so I'll probably get the stuff for coverings during her quarantine period and put them on once they're introduced to each other. 

Are there any fabrics to avoid with rats? I just ask because certain fibers and fabrics can be dangerous for mice, but from what I'm reading you don't have to be as careful with rats.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I just started making my own hammocks and ramp covers on a sewing machine I use fleece, flannel and cotton but on the ramp covers I just use fleece and those blankets at Walmart are a great idea I usually use some of them for ramp covers and hammocks to


----------

